# REPAINTING .What paint do you use ?



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a curiosity question . How many of you members repaint your own rides and what paint do you use ? Any pics of what you've done ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Generally either PPG or Dupont single stage enamels. V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2013)

WOW ! Nice paint job . No spray booth ?  . Now, do you do your own pinstriping ? That looks to be a pretty complex masking job too .


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I live on 18 acres in the country--no neighbors complaining about fumes! I can get away with spraying in the yard if the weather is right. I actually shot the color coat on a '86 Monte SS I restored but closed off the carport to shoot the clear. V/r Shawn


----------

